# How well do your rats type?



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought this might be a fun activity to try, or atleast my rats are doing it all the time. Place your rat on the keypad and see what they come up with "4444441111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111gfhdddddddddd11111d"
^
From sugar

"J+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==dd"

From Cinimin


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol. I must try that with my girls sometime.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Not very well. And they pee on the keys. Ewwww.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

gnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyhj4444444444boooooooooc55555555555555555
5555555vv555ccccbbrrrreeeefgohjsdofgisc
jemcucum5cmrccccc5rhhhhhhcrrr3j2hhbwbxbxbbbbbbbbbbbxc66666666645nvbbbbecbccffu5ccdu hihhhhadrddtatfgvmacyyjhlkcjkksppjkkklll;huuuuuuuujgujdoccococoo

-caelsti


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

â™¥ â™ â˜ºâ˜º â˜¼â˜¼ â™¥â™¥â™¥ â˜¼â˜¼ â˜ºâ˜ºâ™  â™¥

[translated means 'with love form fuzzbutts']


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm my girls love the keyboard...ill try this when im home  lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

kakushi was interested typing a bit last night but instead of getting anything in the screen she opened a bunch of other windows :lol: ...and of course wiped baby pablum all over the keyboard.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Last time Brisby tried he turned off the laptop :roll:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

56nsud
j,llc d fj paysolklllllllllkwuzxyxokl,,

the above is the contribution to this thread by spazz & nimbus.


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried to get my gals to type......they even ran across the keyboard, but I guess they are not yet heavy enough to make a keystroke. But, they had fun trying!!! :wink:


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok Lets try this out. First to go - 

Beanie - 

v 6v7688-jg jvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvy5hu5

Theres her mesage to you , along with bringing up half a dozen other windows =s

Now..

Rattles - 

7hh666rddddd,lhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheyyyy``````

it was longer but she sat on the delete button..she managed to get ahey in there haha i have the einstein rat


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*`` (title from Cos)*

*es*

after this Cosmia opened Mozilla Firefox help (they often do that)

* vnc*

she then tried to undo the last bit! 

She didn't want to type anymore sorry


----------



## Reflex (Jan 6, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xss /jm;nsyyyyy n 

The above was peanut, she is a heavy girl but sh seemed to perfectly balance on the keys to where they wouldn't go down! lol


ccgtjrt[nmmmmmmmmmmnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbrr"''''''''''''''''''h8gczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzznx9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 k0p p.j

the above was Charlie, there was more but then he deleted a line of it!


vv 666666666666666666000000000000000jio yyyyn /*****

this was annie, she didn't feel like typing too much, just sniffing all the kes!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

k k6kt788uj e xjb.[];;j7mmmmmmm ;7jjb6 m,ugi;i[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] ;m'o ;j,]]


that was from my girl koi she loves to type also. my other two didn't want to type. she also peed on my keyboard.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*YycCE3c*

ujc x ;l ,crc3yCY

thats from my boy ira--he deleted the frst post--- hes not one for typing.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

..................

That was from my girl Darla--- she was kind of scared of the keyboard


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

89999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

From Penny


----------



## huntercs (Nov 3, 2007)

hzzb8p7kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

From sniffles. She's sleepy.

4zt 

Mist, + the windows key, and a lot of spaces


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

hahaha

wolfy loves the keyboard


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

444444444444444111111111111

That's about all I can get out of Lola!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

r 5ttttttttttt5ty7ffffffff gr3tg- .n nc crrrrrrrrrrpooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb5+4++4 
,ge333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 ......bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb reeeeecr3t2fx422


thats all wolfy would do....the keyboard made him dirty so he is grooming himself by my used tissues.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

qqqqq


i guess he wasnt done... also the keyboard is now "his"


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok heres what my Snoogles typed :

"Hello this is Snoogles speaking , id just like to say my owner Gary is the coolest dude alive"

and heres what munchkin said:

"hello this is muchkin , I totally agree"

Amazing , I had no idea they could type so well ! :lol:


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

:lol: Wow Gary, How did you teach them the use of english grammer? That is awsome. Please tell me how you did that so I can teach mine so they will quit staring at me and squeaking like I am too stupid to understand what they are saying.....


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Bob:
i unbebbbbbbbbb 

Jay:
v rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcccccccccccccccccccccccccccvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

Sweetness:
ooo b66dddddddddddddddddddddddd`

Gwen:
o iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllll


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Turfle said:


> :lol: Wow Gary, How did you teach them the use of english grammer? That is awsome. Please tell me how you did that so I can teach mine so they will quit staring at me and squeaking like I am too stupid to understand what they are saying.....


I didnt teach them a thing , I guess I just have talented rattys ! :lol: lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well, here is ozzy
mmmmmm 333333333rrrrrrrrrrrdffffffffffyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkkkkfrrrrrrrrrrrffffffxxxxxxxxaaaaaaaaaadddddddddd3 3333333444444444444444666666666666hhhhhhhh7hhhhhhhh9

and molly
mmmmmmmmmmmm4444444444444444rrrrrrrrrrssssssssssssssssffffff4eeeeeeeeeeeeee444444wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwgggggggggggggg9999999999999999lllllllllllllllllllll rrrrrrr4444444444444s4aaaaaaaaaaaaaaGGGGGGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Seshi typed:
rudv r yy7srsrrrr

and then he got his paw stuck under the y and started crying.... so be careful, guys!


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

mine must walk very gingerly because they never move the keys


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Dust said:


> g6


She hardly weighs enough to press down the letters. XD


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

lc.......................
.]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

~King Lich


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

fffffffted 9mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmm bbbb

- winkie


----------



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

ho blllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllk cjcmmmmmmmmmmmm

Lol that's from ben.
=] 
And he didnt' even pee on the keyboard!


----------

